# BFP at 11 DPO... scared it's ANOTHER chemical pregnancy! :(



## SarahRae

So I got my BFP on this past Sunday when I was 11DPO!! I did a FR and there was definitely two lines without a doubt. I did a couple of dollar store tests the same day and barely saw anything. However, I waited another day and on the Monday I bought a life brand plus sign test and took it and it was 100% a BFP. 


Just to be clear.. in December 2011 I had a chemical pregnancy, where I got BFP for 6 days in a row but the lines were getting lighter day by day. I went and got blood work and confirmed my HCG levels were dropping and then began cramping and bleeding. :cry:

So this time around, on Tuesday at 13 DPO I went to the Hospital for blood work to check my levels and confirm the pregnancy, I was definitely pregnant and my BETA level was 47 at 13 DPO. I don't know if this is normal but it seems very low to me. I realise I wasn't even 4 weeks yet, but to make matters worse the following day at 14 DPO I went for an ultrasound to see if they could see anything. They said they did NOT see a sac but they did see the lining of my endometrium had thickened which happens with pregnancy! :shrug:

What should I do? Is this normal? Am I going to miscarry again??

Can anyone give me information or share a similar experience PLEASE! :cry:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: sorry for your loss.

Don't worry about your numbers. The normal hcg range for 4 weeks pregnant is 5-426 mIU, so you're well within normal range. I'm surprised they did an ultrasound, nothing will show on ultrasound til your hcg level is at least 1000.

Chances are you won't miscarry again, for a lot of ladies they're a one off occurence. I had one myself at 10 weeks, but am not overly concerned that I will have another.

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months x x


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats!

I am also suprised they did a scan at 4weeks, it is far far too early to see anything. What they saw is the norm for your gestation x


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!! Wishing you lots of sticky dust :dust:


----------



## SarahRae

UPDATE!!!! *** :thumbup:

I went two days later for another quantitative blood test... and it showed my new BETA levels were 113.. so they had JUST over doubled. :flower:Which is very good the Doctor seemed pleased. Although she does want to do another ultrasound again at 6-7 weeks to rule out "ectopic" pregnancy. That's a scary word. :nope:

But thanks for the support everyone and I will keep you all updated :):happydance:

:dust:


----------



## LilyPea

Congrats!!! Keep us posted with your progress!


----------



## CuddleBunny

Congratulations! :hugs:

Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months! :flower:


----------

